# eye doc/archer from Texas



## drooster (Nov 5, 2007)

the thought occurred to me that it would be a good idea to introduce myself to this fine AT community. I have milled arround on it for about a month and posted a few things but as I go along, I realize that this is a community and it is always good to introduce yourself when you enter a community. So, I live in the hill country of Texas, in a German community. I am an optometrist of almost 20 years, and an Archer actually since I was 10 and I am now 47. I really did not begin my love for Archery till I was about 20. I remember when I was in the Marine Corps on guard dury in Keflevik Iceland and dreamed about getting back to the states to buy a Bear Kodiak Magnum recurve bow. So I really began shooting in the Marine Corps and hunted rabbits and coyotes on the base at Camp Onafre (?) in California. Got that bow confiscated but got it back., etc etc. I just cant shake this Archery thing and I try to let it dominate my life because I dont believe in putting anything above God. My biggest achievement is when I trusted Christ as my saviour in 1991. Thats who I am folks. I'll do my best to conduct myself honorably. Forgive me if I sometimes fail.


----------



## drooster (Nov 5, 2007)

typo error. I meant I try not to let archery dominate my life. should have proofread first.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Glad to have you here, and welcome to AT!


----------



## drooster (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks Bert. I am in Fredericksburg, TX. I am Hans Oosterbaan. Where is Gordanville Texas?


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Welcome, sir!*

Great to see ya on here, fellow Texan...


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello Hans - I sent you a PM.


----------



## droptinebbd (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to AT, I live in Kerrville. It's a pleasure to meet a man of God!


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Nice to meet you*

Nice to meet you sir and welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk drooster. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT! My wife is a COA at the VA here.


----------



## drooster (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks everyone. Sure am enjoying this AT website. Now if I can just remember to actually shoot my bow! Alls I've been doin lately is talking or should I say Atin about it. No actually have been shooting quite a bit lately. getting ready for an ASA in Paris Texas next year., etc.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Hook up with Doc on here...

He is also a eye Dr in the Cleveland area I believe!

Welcome!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## drooster (Nov 5, 2007)

thats it Mikel. that is key. enjoy the mystical flight of the arrow (as uncle Ted would say). If it gets too technical weve lost it. enjoy each and every arrow you ever shoot. Learn something from each and every shot. Weh you enjoy something, you also tend to be good at it, and if your not, you dont care because you are having fun anyway.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

